# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > كراميش الحصن >  تعال جمع حروف اسمك واعرف شو معناها!!!

## candle of dark

معنى إسمك ب اللّغة الإنجليزيّة 

يلا ياحلوووين جمعو حروف
اسمكم وشوفو ايش 
معناها بالانجليزي




look out what does your name mean's

جمّع حروف أسمك وشوف ايش راح يطلع معناها 


A * You love to make people laugh



ان تحب ان تجعل الناس يضحكون 


B * You have trouble trusting people

عندك مشاكل تواجهك امام الناس 


C * You are crazy in a good way

انت مجنون بطريقة جيدة 


D * You are always fun when it comes to meeting new people

انت دائما مرح عندما تلتقي بناس جدد


E * You are popular with all types of people

انت شخص لك شعبية لدى الجميع 


F * People totally adore you

الناس يهتمون بك 


G * You are very friendly and undestanding

انت شخص اجتماعي و غامض 


H * You have very good personality and looks

لديك شخصية و مظهر جيد 


I * Love is something you deeply believe in

الحب شيء عميقا و مؤمن به 


J * Everyone loves you

الجميع يحبونك 


K * You like to try new things

تحب ان تجرب اشياء جديدة 


L * You always make other people smile when you smile

انت تجعل الجميع يبتسم عندما تبتسم 


M * Success comes easily to you

النجاح يأتيك بسهولة 


N * Your awesome

انت رائع


O * You love foreplay

انت تحب اللعب 


P * YOURE VERY HOT AND attractive

انت شخص جذاب و ملفت للأنظار 


Q * You are a hypocrite

قد تكون تجامل او تنافق 


R * You are loving and understanding

انت محبوب و غامض 


S * People think you are so attractive

الناس يظننون من انك شخص جذاب


T * You are one of the best in making mistakes

انت من افضل الأشخاص الذين يفعلون الأخطاء 


U * You are really chill

انت شخص بارد 


V * You are not judgemental

انت لا تتحكم بقدراتك الذهنية 


W * You are very broad minded

انت شخص جدا متسامح 


X *You never let people tell you what to do

انت لا تجعل الناس يقولون لك ما الذي يجب ان تفعله 


Y * You always make every experience Great

انت متمرس الخبرة الناجحة دائما 


Z * You are super cool

انت هادئ جدا 



اتمنى من كل قلبي يكون عجبكم الموضوع

----------


## candle of dark

:SnipeR (39):  :SnipeR (39):  :SnipeR (39):

----------


## عاشق الحصن

يسلمو على الموضوع الرائع

تقبلي مروري بكل ود

----------


## candle of dark

*شكرا للمرور*

----------


## تحية عسكريه

abdullah 

a : انت تجعل الجميع يبتسم عندما تبتسم 
b : عندك مشاكل تواجهك امام الناس 

d: انت دائما مرح عندما تلتقي بناس جدد

u:انت شخص بارد 

l:انت تجعل الجميع يبتسم عندما تبتسم 

l:انت تجعل الجميع يبتسم عندما تبتسم 

a :ان تحب ان تجعل الناس يضحكون 

h: لديك شخصية و مظهر جيد

----------


## candle of dark

:Bl (12):  :Bl (12):

----------


## MR.X

[align=center] 
موضوع جميل ...

مشكور 
[/align]

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

:SnipeR (9):  :SnipeR (9):  :SnipeR (9):  :SnipeR (9):  :SnipeR (9):

----------


## بنت الشديفات

عندك مشاكل تواجهك امام الناس B
انت محبوب و غامض : R
ان تحب ان تجعل الناس يضحكون:A
ان تحب ان تجعل الناس يضحكون:A

----------


## تاج النساء

انت محبوب و غامض : R
ان تحب ان تجعل الناس يضحكون : A
انت رائع : N
ان تحب ان تجعل الناس يضحكون : A

----------


## candle of dark

[align=center]شكرا لمروركم جميعا[/align]

----------


## شذى الياسمين

S * People think you are so sexy

H * You have very good personality and looks
A * You love to  make people laugh
T * You are one of  the best in making mistakes
H * You have very  good personality and looks
A * You love to  make people laugh
thanks

----------


## candle of dark

*[align=center]wlcome[/align]*

----------


## رموش حزينه

*[align=center]يسلموووووووووووو[/align]*

----------


## candle of dark

شكرا لمرورك (:

----------


## الوسادة

*H * You have very good personality and looks
A * You love to make people laugh
D * You are always fun when it comes to meeting new people
E * You are popular with all types of people
E * You are popular with all types of people
L * You always make other people smile when you smile

يااااااااااااااااااي كتير حلو يسلمو كاندل*

----------


## عوكل

شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية . على الموضوع الجميل

----------


## دليلة

:Icon30:  :Icon30:  :Icon30:

----------


## Alaa23

A * You love to make people laugh



ان تحب ان تجعل الناس يضحكون 


L * You always make other people smile when you smile

انت تجعل الجميع يبتسم عندما تبتسم 

A * You love to make people laugh



ان تحب ان تجعل الناس يضحكون 



A * You love to make people laugh



ان تحب ان تجعل الناس يضحكون 

يعطيك الف عافيه ع مجهودك

----------


## ملكة الاحساس

يسلمووو كتير الموضوع كتير حلو

----------


## samah

[align=left]
S * People think you are so attractive
A * You love to make people laugh
M * Success comes easily to you
A * You love to make people laugh
H * You have very good personality and looks[/align]

----------


## ابراهيم العزام

I * Love is something you deeply believe in
B * You have trouble trusting people
R * You are loving and understanding
A * You love to make people laugh
H * You have very good personality and looks
I * Love is something you deeply believe in
M * Success comes easily to you



الحب شيء عميقا و مؤمن به 
عندك مشاكل تواجهك امام الناس 
انت محبوب و غامض 
ان تحب ان تجعل الناس يضحكون 
لديك شخصية و مظهر جيد 
الحب شيء عميقا و مؤمن به 
النجاح يأتيك بسهولة

----------


## ماهر عياد

من الجميل ان تحمل قلبا♥ يعرف معاني الحب ولكن♥ من الاجمل ان تجد قلبا يحبك ♥ الحب بمعانيه التي يعرفها قلبك

----------


## ريمي

H * You have very good personality and looks
A * You love to make people laugh
 L * You always make other people smile when you smile
A * You love to make people laugh

----------


## hosam alfoares

موضوعك كتير حلو......
يسلمو

----------


## deemavhzu

شكرا على الموضوع  عنجد  رائع 1 ان تجعل اناس يضحكون مرسي

----------

